# Stryker Pro series



## CAMedicJohn (Jan 20, 2008)

My unit has a Stryker Pro gurney for lifting HEAVY pts. The county is thinking of using them in their units as well. Does anybody else use the automatic lift gurney?

I love this thing... Maybe my back will last longer...
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw one of these a few months back from one of our neighboring stations and I fell in love!  I told my chief that we need to get one and she said "They are HEAVY!  Once you have to drag it across someone's front lawn one time, you will HATE it!"  

We have a bunch of front yards in our first due and a lot of stairs leading in to the front door.  We also have some heavy people.  

We had one pt who was 450lbs and 72yrs of age.  She face planted in to the bathtub one evening while trying to get up from the toilet.  Of course she was still wrapped around the toilet wearing nothing but a moo-moo . She refused transport but her 100lb husband could not lift her in to bed so we had to lift her in to bed on a hallway runner (We were a fire truck at the time and not an ambulance.  After 3 times of us going back throughout the night (she kept falling out of bed) she decided to go to the hospital (call came out 15 minutes after my shift ended!)  Took 5 of us to get her in to bed each time, the stretcher required an engine crew to get out of the ambulance).  Perhaps the auto stretcher would have helped getting out of the ambulance but getting down the 2 steps on the front porch would have definitely required another engine crew!


----------



## CAMedicJohn (Jan 26, 2008)

I had a pt that was 650 lbs. in a 2nd floor apt. no less!!. This was the only gurney in the county able to support him. Standard Stryker and Ferno are only rated at 500. We had 2 medic units and a engine company there to move him, 8 people total. The longest process was the rope rescue setup to get him in the stairchair down the 2 flights of stairs. Ended up transporting 2 times about a month apart. The second time he coded on the way to the ER and had a valid DNR. 
By far, my most challenging logistical call.. I had to recall a bunch of my college engineering class just to get him to the 1st floor.
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## keith10247 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ouch!  I can see the auto lift being great in that circumstance, although you probably still needed people to lift under the sides like a conventional stretcher anyways though, right?  I see they have a bariatric stretcher rated to something rediculous like 1600lbs.  With the optional towing package, you can winch them in automatically.  I think it would be beneficial for at least 1 unit in every county have one of these to help out the other members in the county!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 26, 2008)

I wished they would had invented the Power Pro thirty years ago. If they had, we would had more medics with experience and less back surgeries. 

It only weighs 46 pounds more, and seriously for those patients that already 350+ to 750 pounds, does an extra 40 pounds mean anything? It does mean something when have to lift 500 pounds to upright and loading without any assistance of a motor. 

The company suggests two persons on the end to lift or on the side. We do and we have not had any problems. Repetitious lifting is what strains most backs, even those 90 pound grannies. 

Research has demonstrated that use of power cots has reduced workman's compensation by a large amount. I predict it will be the industries standard within a few years cause of that. 

R/r 911


----------



## CAMedicJohn (Jan 26, 2008)

*4 just to steady it*

We used one on each end and one on each side just to steady it. No lifting involved. That one pt sold me, now I use it on all my pts, they also get a nice smooth lift, without the feeling of weightlessness. 

This thing is awesome!!!
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

Just to clarify, all of Stryker's EMS stretchers are part of the "Pro" series. The PowerPro is the powered stretcher, while the MX Pro is the non-powered version. The max load rating for the PowerPro is 700lbs, while the MXPro is 650. They also have a bariatric stretcher that has a capacity of 850 in the top position, and 1600lbs in the lowest position. I've worked with all three listed types and like them.

The PowerPro is great. I love it. I just recognize that I've got to use the stairchair for any stairs above 2 steps.

The MXPro is nice, and the knobby tires are easier to maneuver across rough surfaces than a Ferno. It isn't that much heavier, and it is just eaiser to use.

The Bariatric rig is useful, if available, when you need a lift assist anyway.


----------



## jedirye (Feb 7, 2008)

We are actually "testing" two of those powered stretchers out now. The two are going to our busiest stations, out of seven. We'll write a grant for them and so on, but every employee had training on them and they are niiiiiiice. Heavy, yes, but oh so nice.

-rye


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Our service has a bariatric unit with a ramp and winch and we are supposed to get more. However they will still take an hour or more to get on scene once we realize what we have. It would be nice to have more but some is better than none. I've seen the power stretchers but have never been able to use one. It would be nice to try and see how much I like the extra 40 lbs.. 
 Until we get more help and/or technology the best we can do is GOOD lifting techniques. I'm almost 50 and have lifted heavy things all my life. I spent 25 years in the automotive business before doing this for the last 6-7. I've lifted and carried everything from brake drums for busses, steel body panels for school busses, cutting edges for graders, unloaded crated motorcycles  from tractor trailers etc. I can lift with any of the 25year olds at my base. I don't mind getting my feet right up on the pts bed if need be. My back is important, the straighter the better. An old nurse once growled at me for leaving a black boot mark on the bed while moving a extra heavy pt. I told her " Two things you need to know. I only have one back and I don't do the laundry." She got quiet and her partner just about busted a gut laughing. But I'm still working.    Use good technique EVERY time. Don't bend at the waist to pick up your bag or defib. Squat down and stand up. Squat down to pick up the wheels of the stretcher, don't bend over. Every lift is important. Do it right. Know your limits. Practice good technique and don't be afraid to ask for help.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 8, 2008)

our neighboring squad uses them and they come in handy, I think the weight limit is like 700lbs? mayb800? anyways they work great for lifting pt's but lifting and carrying them alone its a bit heavier just because of the battery pack, but I still am all for them, our squad is actually purchasing 2 new ones with our 2 new rigs


----------



## tydek07 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Stryker Power Pro*

The company that I currently am at uses the power cots. They got them last Sept. 2007. As far as I know, and have seen, there is not much negative about them, but a WHOLE LOT of positive. I guess the only down side that I can think of is the weight. They are a little bit heavier then a non-power cot, so when you have to lift them up or down steps, or any manual manuvering, they are a bit heavier. But trust me, the Pros outway the Cons. by a lot:excl: .
                                                               Tyler


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 14, 2008)

The idea is to have 2 people lift the rear of the stretcher into the truck to share the load.  Lift one on each side and press the button.. Whala weight issue solved.


----------



## bonedog (Mar 15, 2008)

What is the weight restriction on a stair cot?

If only there was a mouth restriction on these patients, unfortunately most have the power attachment 

Hopefully in the future there will be weight rated DNR's.


----------



## mikie (Mar 16, 2008)

My dept. uses a Stryker autolift, with the DeWalt battery system.  Other than the few additional pounds, it's quite nice.  I feel I am too short lifting it to/from rig, it seems higher.  Also, being able to lower and raise it to any hight (as opposed to only 3 positions), ie-gettingt to hospital bed is a lot easier.  The other downsidess is that ours didn't come with much extra 'stuff' on the cot.  There is only room for equipment (monitor, clipboard) when the pt is sitting in a Fowlers position.  It only has an IV stand.  Other strechers I've wored with had a spot of O2 tanks and other things


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 16, 2008)

Nope, we don't have any such luxuries out here.  We have the good old Fernos which seem to do the trick, but there is no mechanical advantage.  Should you need that, you will have to call for more manpower, whether it be some ambos or the the fire dept.  

You might have a laugh at it this one, but every so often we have to remove the stretchers for the sprinters type ambos and put the pt on the floor of the ambo, matress and all!!  How did we get the patient there??  Use a forklift...


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

Ops Paramedic said:


> You might have a laugh at it this one, but every so often we have to remove the stretchers for the sprinters type ambos and put the pt on the floor of the ambo, matress and all!!  How did we get the patient there??  Use a forklift...



And that's no lie folks, we get them here.... often! It's no strange site to arrive at the hospital with two ambulances, a fire tender and back up crew to unload a patient from the floor of the ambulance.


----------



## bonedog (Mar 21, 2008)

We have a mat for this over load purpose, affectionetly known as the MOOSE mat.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 23, 2008)

all our rigs have the stryker power-pro cots, that have a 700lb max... but our "bariatric" cot is... i forget what brand, but not even power... which makes me wonder why it is our bariatric cot, because aside from the extra surface area support, it sucks.


----------



## Jon (Mar 23, 2008)

fma08 said:


> all our rigs have the stryker power-pro cots, that have a 700lb max... but our "bariatric" cot is... i forget what brand, but not even power... which makes me wonder why it is our bariatric cot, because aside from the extra surface area support, it sucks.


Do you have ramps with your bariatric  strecher?

And FMA08... I'm glad you like my signature!


----------



## mikie (Mar 24, 2008)

We're having some issues with our Stryker Pro.  It's not going up all of the way!  We have to give it a little extra lift to get the loading wheels into the ambulance.  Usually, you just press the (-) a second time and it goes up a few extra inches, but it's not doing it!  

We've changed out the batteries and still nothing, we're probably going to end up calling the manufacturer or something.  


And I always confuse the + for the - button, so when I'm un/loading a pt, I'll usually hold them up for an extra few seconds figuring out which one is which.


----------



## Jon (Mar 24, 2008)

You can also "unload" the stretcher by pulling the little red lever... that saves battery life, and the hydraulic strut keeps it from hot-dropping.

If it isn't going up all the way... you really should have a manufacturer's rep come out and check it out... I would hope the thing has a warranty!


----------



## mikie (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon said:


> You can also "unload" the stretcher by pulling the little red lever... that saves battery life, and the hydraulic strut keeps it from hot-dropping.



Didn't know about that, thanks!  Where is it located?  I will of course 'practice' it if I can get the time, so I'm not standing there holding up a pt. for an hour!


----------



## Jon (Mar 24, 2008)

It is on the left of the battery pack area... that is the emergency override lever... but we were taught to use the lever when unloading, espicially without a patient, because it's about the same speed and saves battery.

I would hope that they showed you the little red lever when they showed you the strecher... because that is the "oh :censored:" lever when the battery pack dies on you.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon said:


> Do you have ramps with your bariatric  strecher?
> 
> And FMA08... I'm glad you like my signature!


yeah, luckily we do have ramps, and our "bariatric" trucks have places to mount a winch on in the truck so we don't have to push/pull, just have to guid the cot into the truck. and yeah, nice signature, great minds think alike eh? XD


----------



## FireNinja (May 13, 2008)

Yeah we have them in the county.. They are the best thing ever, specialy when it"s just you and a medic and a huge person.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 13, 2008)

We have had them on all trucks in my service for about 2 years now. They are a god send. I have heard people from other services whine about the 40 extra pounds they weigh... get over it. I tell ya what. If you dont want the extran 40 pounds, Ill give you one of the old school aluminum ferno stretchers that may and probably will colapse under pt. weight at some point, and ill take the hydraulic stretcher that saves my back, and me from hernia surgery. 


I truly love the Stryker Power Pro.


----------



## reaper (May 15, 2008)

FireNinja said:


> Yeah we have them in the county.. They are the best thing ever, specialy when it"s just you and a medic and a huge person.



FireNinja, 

 What county are you talking about? LCEMS does not have them!


----------



## FireNinja (May 15, 2008)

Gadsden has one, ordering more and jefferson uses them.


----------



## Short Bus (May 18, 2008)

We use all stryker.  We have the Pros for all of our ALS rigs, and the Convo trucks have the powered ones since they see less off road duty.  I love a stryker over that other company  Plus I had a pt tell me I had a cool dewalt stretcher one time


----------



## MAC4NH (May 21, 2008)

I've used/use all three at various times.  The powered cot is heavy but it makes up for it nicely with the motor.  You should have a spare battery available however.  

The unpowered cot I could live without.  It's heavier than a comparable ferno and you have to lift all that weight.  From a management point of view it does seem to be sturdier so it should cost less to maintain.

All the cots on the market today are light-years better than the old ferno 2-man stretchers.  Anybody old enough to remember them?


----------



## MedicDoug (May 22, 2008)

MAC4NH said:


> All the cots on the market today are light-years better than the old ferno 2-man stretchers.  Anybody old enough to remember them?



Yes, indeed... state of the art at the time, no moving parts to fail, either. We used to put a foldup non-wheeled stair chair on top so it would be easier to hoist the patient into the hospital bed. I don't think they even make those contraptions anymore, although they were very comfortable for the patient, esp. hip fx.

If we'd had powered gurney's back when I started my back wouldn't hurt all the time now...


----------

